# Mionk Balls



## bucsrno1 (Dec 6, 2015)

I made some Mionk Balls that turned out really good.

I used some pre-made meatballs I bought in the frozen food section at the grocery store.

I defrosted them & wrapped them in bacon then I put on some barbecue rub.













20150910_142119.jpg



__ bucsrno1
__ Dec 6, 2015






I got my smoker at 275 degrees & cooked the Mionk Balls for 1.5 hours.

At the last 30 minutes I put on some Barbecue Sauce.













20150910_155910.jpg



__ bucsrno1
__ Dec 6, 2015






They turned out great!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 6, 2015)

Looks great! Nice smoke!

POINTS!!!!


----------



## boykjo (Dec 6, 2015)

The look yummy.............


----------



## bucsrno1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks for the nice comments!













smoked-beef-brisket.jpg



__ bucsrno1
__ Dec 7, 2015






You deserve a slice!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2015)

Beautiful looking Vittles you got there, Bucsmo!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!!----------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## bucsrno1 (Dec 8, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Beautiful looking Vittles you got there, Bucsmo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 9, 2015)

Dang it man I could eat some of those!! Nice job 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## b-one (Dec 9, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## dukeburger (Dec 9, 2015)

Neat idea!


----------



## bucsrno1 (Dec 9, 2015)

DukeBurger said:


> Neat idea!


Not my Idea.

I learned this recipe from Malcom Reed.

He is a really good barbecue guy.

Here is a you tube link for his "Moink Balls" recipe,



If you make`em please post pics.


----------



## dukeburger (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks!

Been thinking about doing an easy all appitizer smoke for NYE. These look like they'll fit right in.

I'll be sure to post 'em.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 11, 2015)

Nice looking job there and it looks easy. Great something different. Keep up the postings.


----------



## bucsrno1 (Dec 11, 2015)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice looking job there and it looks easy. Great something different. Keep up the postings.


Thank you!


----------



## ellymae (Dec 13, 2015)

That's exactly how MOINK balls are supposed to look. Nice job.


----------



## smokin' burt (Dec 17, 2015)

Very interesting...

Just so happens that my Mrs. and I made 10 lbs. of my "TO DIE FOR" venison/pork meatballs yesterday and I vac sealed all of them last night. We do a lot of appetizers for Christmas Eve & Christmas and the meatballs are always on the list and are always a hit. I am however always looking for new ways to serve them so this recipe might the ticket! 

SMB


----------

